# Face Off on SyFy



## MzzRach (Feb 3, 2011)

Is anyone else watching this?  It's a reality competition show for special effect makeup artists.  The first couple of episodes have been pretty good, anyone else watching?

http://www.syfy.com/faceoff/


----------



## nychick1384 (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been watching it. I really like it. Last night's episode was pretty amusing.


----------



## spunky (Feb 25, 2011)

i want to watch this so badly, but i have a 10.1 inch netbook; and it's not on tv in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



	i've found that on my makeup course, i really enjoy special effects, and this show looks like it gives a really good insight into this field.


----------



## alex4u (Feb 28, 2011)

I am loving it there is so much to learn from it


----------



## sinergy (Feb 28, 2011)

i like it, this weeks episode is supposed to be about zombies i think. i love to see them make the prosthetics and just the whole transformation..makes me wish i could do something like that. =)


----------



## xbuttonsx (Mar 5, 2011)

Me and my fiance love this show!!! Some of the work is incredible


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Mar 13, 2011)

I've been watching   I love it and it's super fun to watch.  I'm surprised there aren't more people out there watching.  No one in my Cosmetic Dept. was watching, but I did talk the one Clinique girl into watching so we could talk about it at work LOL.


----------

